# 1:32 scale F1 track



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

forgive me if this one has been posted somewhere else, but I came across it this evening and am blown away! This thing looks like it needs its own power meter for all the lights!!!! Wow!

http://jalopnik.com/5668050/americas-most-elaborate-slot-car-track


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Way cool. I've seen that track on SCI before.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah that is pretty cool for sure.


----------

